# I'm new! Help! So Many Books!



## Madeline (Jun 5, 2010)

Hi everyone!  I thought I'd introduce myself as being new as well as asking for suggestions on good books.

I have just now joined the current century and am now able to download books.  I have NO IDEA what took me so long because I love to read and write, but now that I'm here, I'm stressing out cause there are so many books!  I feel like I'm in one of those money in the air machines and I'm looking at all the money flying around around me but can't quite figure out what to grab! lol  

I would love some suggestions.  I pretty much like anything, although horror is a bit much for me sometimes.  I devour murder/cop mysteries (like from Patricia Cornwell, etc) - my favorites have a female lead detective.  I like the cop/psychologist duo combine to solve some crime books, too.  I also like the occasional chick lit books and I have been known to make my way through a classic or two. 

...but right now I'm looking for some good mystery/suspense stuff along the lines of Dan Brown's DaVinci Code.  I am sick with the flu right now and I want to download a book that I can't put down that will just take me on a wild adventure.  Anyone have any suggestions?

Thus far I've downloaded a few freebies, I've gotten hooked on Janet Evanovich mysteries (she is absolutely  hysterical - probably one of the funniest authors I've read in a long while), and a few other misc books. 

I did see "The Passage" by Justin Cronin as a new release and that looks really good, based on the Amazon Vine reviews...but I can't download it for another week or so.  Dag nab it, why are you sending me emails on it if I can't download it yet?? Hahah


What a great forum this is!  A whole group of people who like to read as much as I do...incredibly nifty!  I'm looking forward to getting to know everyone!


----------



## intinst (Dec 23, 2008)

Greetings and Welcome, Madeline!! We are so glad you found KindleBoards! We have many areas that you probably will like. Have you been to The Book Corner yet? That's the area for discussions about books (naturally  ). That's also where you will find threads about books Recommended by our Members and a list of additional sites for Book Lovers.
Then there is the Book Bazaar where our member/authors post about their books and hold discussions about writing, publishing and many other topics. That is also where you will locate Bargain Books and even Free Books threads where you can get reading material at low or no cost! Here is a link to get you started: Master list of free & under $1 titles available from Amazon.
If you have a question about your Kindle or it's usage, check out the FAQ or the forum about Tips, Tricks and Trouble Shooting . Or, just ask your question. We have many helpful and knowledgeable people here at KB and we feel there is no such thing as a "dumb" question. Questions about KindleBoards may be answered at Your guide to Forum Speak! linked from Forum tips. If not, once again, ask away! *To keep everything running smoothly, we ask that everyone read Forum decorum.*
Another popular place is Let's Talk Kindle, where all things in the Kindle world are posted about. Be sure and check out the Photo Gallery, where pictures of members, pets, flowers, landscapes or just almost anything interesting can be found.
Have you been to the Accessories area? There you will see information about covers, skins, lights, bags, stands and many other items to allow you to personalize your Kindle.
Looking to just kill some time while you are waiting for your Kindle or if you have your kindle, want to try something different? Try INFINITY Game - Word Association or The "INFINITY" Thread: KEEP POSTING...Ready, Set,... GO!!! in the Not Quite Kindle area.
Sorry for the long post, but there is just so much to do, learn and like about KindleBoards that I just get carried away.


----------



## David &#039;Half-Orc&#039; Dalglish (Feb 1, 2010)

Hrm. Based on what you've described, the first book that came to mind, and its from a member here, is Thin Blood. It is only 99 cents and is selling like crazy right now.

David Dalglish


----------



## crebel (Jan 15, 2009)

The Sculptor, Gregory Funaro (kindle) was a free offering in December and is only $3.49 now. I thought it was one of the most riveting suspense/mystery/psychological thrillers I have read in a long time, really impressive for a new fiction author. It has a strong female lead. I highly recommend it.

Welcome to Kindleboards!


----------



## Madeline (Jun 5, 2010)

Thanks for all the info guys.

I picked up Thin Blood, The Sculpter, A Happily Ever After Of Her Own, The Forgotten Garden, His Majesty's Dragon, and The Surgeon.

Pale Immortal looks good, but a little too creepy for me at the moment.  In my flu induced drug high, I was afraid it would creep me out a little too much, but I do have it on my wish list for later 

I also might try your books in the near future, David, as I do like fantasy as well!

Started reading Thin Blood and it's good so far...some of the language is a bit odd I think because it's Australian slang...but so far so good!


----------



## Shayne Parkinson (Mar 19, 2010)

I was poised to recommend "Thin Blood", but I see that David has got there ahead of me 

Welcome to Kindleboards, Madeline!


----------



## Daphne (May 27, 2010)

Greetings Madeline - I'm pretty new around here too. You mention that you like murder mysteries. Have you read the Dorothy Sayers books? My favourites are the ones with Harriet Vane in - Strong Poison, Have his Carcass and Gaudy Night. I just looked and can only find "Whose Body" available on kindle, but I keep going back and finding that books become available. I've been reading all my old favourites on my kindle - Great Gatsby, Hitchhiker's Guide, Othello, The Mersey Sound. Enjoy your reading!


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

If you like mysteries with a strong female lead, you couldn't do any better than J D Robb's In Death series. The first one is 










(J D Robb is a psuedonym of Nora Roberts, as these are very different from the regular Nora Roberts books. I'm just okay with Nora Roberts but I love J D Robb.)

The main character, Eve Dallas, is a take-no-prisoners homicide detective in the future....and then, there's Roarke. Oh my.  I love the blend of future technology and down and dirty police work. Roberts, as Robb, has created an intriguing future world and peopled it with characters who grow with the series.

Betsy


----------



## drenee (Nov 11, 2008)

This was one of my first Kindle books, and I loved it.
deb


----------



## DonnaFaz (Dec 5, 2009)

Madeline, welcome to the boards! The people here are ALWAYS ready, willing and very able to suggest books. Get ready to be overwhelmed by all the choices.  

~Donna~


----------



## dnagirl (Oct 21, 2009)

I'm guessing you might like any of the Clive Cussler Dirk Pitt novels. Try The Mediterranean Caper or Raise the Titanic.


----------



## Imogen Rose (Mar 22, 2010)

Welcome to the boards!  

Imogen


----------



## prairiesky (Aug 11, 2009)

Hi! I am reading and enjoying the Virgin River series. I am currently reading book 2. You can purchase the first 4 titles for your kindle.

http://www.amazon.com/Virgin-River-books-1-4-ebook/dp/B001R4GNC2/ref=cm_cmu_pg__header


----------



## Neekeebee (Jan 10, 2009)

Welcome to KB, Madeline!  Spend a week with us, and your TBR list will never be less than 10 pages again!  

Happy reading!

N


----------



## MariaESchneider (Aug 1, 2009)

Very popular book by one of our members (I haven't read it, but just read the downloaded sample): mystery, dogs,

http://www.amazon.com/Rottweiler-Rescue-mystery-lovers-ebook/dp/B0037HOHZ2/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2&s=books&qid=1275770109&sr=8-1-spell

(Rottweiler Rescue by Ellen O'Connell)

It sounds really good!

Maria


----------



## Madeline (Jun 5, 2010)

Shayne Parkinson said:


> I was poised to recommend "Thin Blood", but I see that David has got there ahead of me
> 
> Welcome to Kindleboards, Madeline!


 

Thank you 

I'm about 80% through Thin Blood...and I've added about 20 books to my TBR list.

LOL you guys are bad influences on the check book!!


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

Madeline, I second the J.D. Robb series. Eve & Roarke <oh my!>   they'll keep you plenty busy because there are 30 novels and 6 novellas and it's not one of those series that fizzles out the further into the series you get (and she doesn't completely bash you over the head with back story in each and every book so you can read them straight through...that's a BIG peeve of mine) They actually get better and better and you REALLY get to know Eve, Roarke and a whole cast of secondary characters.

Eve is about as strong a female lead as you can get (she's a total kick butt homicide detective)

As you can tell, I HIGHLY recommend this series.. It's one of my all time favorites.


----------



## Madeline (Jun 5, 2010)

luvmy4brats said:


> Madeline, I second the J.D. Robb series. Eve & Roarke <oh my!>   they'll keep you plenty busy because there are 30 novels and 6 novellas and it's not one of those series that fizzles out the further into the series you get (and she doesn't completely bash you over the head with back story in each and every book so you can read them straight through...that's a BIG peeve of mine) They actually get better and better and you REALLY get to know Eve, Roarke and a whole cast of secondary characters.
> 
> Eve is about as strong a female lead as you can get (she's a total kick butt homicide detective)
> 
> As you can tell, I HIGHLY recommend this series.. It's one of my all time favorites.


I like Nora Roberts anyway, so I probably would really like her Robb stuff too. I did check it out but had a hard time figuring out which order I needed to purchase them in (i.e. Which one is number one?)

Do you guys have a list of them in order or a link to one?


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

Madeline said:


> I like Nora Roberts anyway, so I probably would really like her Robb stuff too. I did check it out but had a hard time figuring out which order I needed to purchase them in (i.e. Which one is number one?)
> 
> Do you guys have a list of them in order or a link to one?


www.fantasticfiction.com lists series in order. It's a great source.

If you like Evanovich (and most of us here do), I think you'll like the Amelia Peabody mysteries. She's a Victorian archaeologist who always ends up involved in a murder. Not as laugh out loud as Stephanie Plum, but a good read nonetheless. The first one is Crocodile in the Sands.


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

Madeline said:


> I like Nora Roberts anyway, so I probably would really like her Robb stuff too. I did check it out but had a hard time figuring out which order I needed to purchase them in (i.e. Which one is number one?)
> 
> Do you guys have a list of them in order or a link to one?


There's also:

http://www.jdrobb.com/books/quick.html


----------



## intinst (Dec 23, 2008)

Loonlover and I will vouch for the JD Robb series as well. Those are the books that got me started reading


Spoiler



romances


.


----------



## Madeline (Jun 5, 2010)

You weren't kidding..there are literally THIRTY books in that series. I was amazed at the 16 in the Stephanie Plum books, but ahahaha, 30 will keep me busy for a while!!  My TBR list just hit like 60 books...too funny.  I am already addicted to this thing and I've had it like 4 days!!


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

Madeline said:


> You weren't kidding..there are literally THIRTY books in that series. I was amazed at the 16 in the Stephanie Plum books, but ahahaha, 30 will keep me busy for a while!! My TBR list just hit like 60 books...too funny. I am already addicted to this thing and I've had it like 4 days!!


Don't worry. You'll slow down after a year ... or two.


----------



## Archer (Apr 25, 2009)

If you like fantasy/scifi, there's lots to be had! 
You might try 'In her name' by Michael Hicks, or maybe some wonderful classic stuff like 'Watership Down' and 'Lord of the Rings'.


----------



## L.J. Sellers novelist (Feb 28, 2010)

Welcome! Eventually, you'll get more suggestions than you know what to do with. My favorite mystery/suspense authors (at the moment) are John Sandford, John Hart, Kate Atkinson, and Harlan Coben. Two great suspense reads by other authors: Beat the Reaper and The Lock Artist.
L.J.


----------



## intinst (Dec 23, 2008)

And people wonder how I got 35 pages of just books on my Kindle.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Gertie Kindle 'a/k/a Margaret Lake' said:


> www.fantasticfiction.com lists series in order. It's a great source.


it's technically www.fantasticfiction.co.uk. . . . .but I think .com will get you there too. . . .


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

intinst said:


> And people wonder how I got 35 pages of just books on my Kindle.


I have 52. . . . . .


----------



## drenee (Nov 11, 2008)

I only have 21 pages, but my archives are very full.  
And at first I was feeling guilty about acquiring so many books.  
But at the rate I'm reading, considering some of them are my mom's genre and I will never read them, I have less than 4 or 5 years worth of books.  
If I read as fast as some of you they would only last me a couple of years.  LOL.
deb


----------



## Sean Sweeney (Apr 17, 2010)

dnagirl said:


> I'm guessing you might like any of the Clive Cussler Dirk Pitt novels. Try The Mediterranean Caper or Raise the Titanic.


Have to love Raise the Titanic.


----------



## PG4003 (Patricia) (Jan 30, 2010)

luvmy4brats said:


> Madeline, I second the J.D. Robb series. Eve & Roarke <oh my!>   they'll keep you plenty busy because there are 30 novels and 6 novellas and it's not one of those series that fizzles out the further into the series you get (and she doesn't completely bash you over the head with back story in each and every book so you can read them straight through...that's a BIG peeve of mine) They actually get better and better and you REALLY get to know Eve, Roarke and a whole cast of secondary characters.
> 
> Eve is about as strong a female lead as you can get (she's a total kick butt homicide detective)
> 
> As you can tell, I HIGHLY recommend this series.. It's one of my all time favorites.


I've read in other posts that you are an Outland fan (Jamie......yum, yum), and I notice you say Eve & Roarke (oh my), so I have to ask, are these characters as enticing as Claire and Jamie?? Might be another series I'll have to put on my list!

Patricia


----------



## traceya (Apr 26, 2010)

Hi,
Welcome to KB Madelaine, you'll love it here 

So many books - so little time but if you're not completely overwhelmed let me throw a few suggestions your way

L J Sellers 'The Sex Club' is very good, and I'd also recommend checking out William Meikle's books.
For fantasy David Dalglish's series is excellent as is C S Marks 'Elfhunter' books [I've just started reading those myself and I'm loving it] and I'd second Michael Hicks 'In Her Name'.

Good reading 

Cheers,
Tracey


----------



## Madeline (Jun 5, 2010)

intinst said:


> And people wonder how I got 35 pages of just books on my Kindle.


Hahahahah. I have to laugh.


----------



## Neekeebee (Jan 10, 2009)

Oh, I have to recommend Deanna Rayboure's Lady Julia series.  Strong female protagonist/sleuth, a little romance, quirky family.  I love that series!  And, you can get the trilogy for $9.99 for your Kindle.

N


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

PG4003 said:


> I've read in other posts that you are an Outland fan (Jamie......yum, yum), and I notice you say Eve & Roarke (oh my), so I have to ask, are these characters as enticing as Claire and Jamie?? Might be another series I'll have to put on my list!
> 
> Patricia


Yes, I believe they are as enticing as Jamie and Claire. Like Jamie, Roarke loves Eve unconditionally and Roarke is wickdly sexy. Personally as much as I love the Outlander series, I like the In Death better. I'm much more comfortable with Robb's writing style than Gabaldon's (she talks too much and seriously needs an editor) Robb's books are consistently excellent. I maybe didn't care for one or two out of 30, but I really only like the first 3 Outlander books, although the 6th isn't horrible and I haven't read the last one yet.


----------



## Jane917 (Dec 29, 2009)

MariaESchneider said:


> Very popular book by one of our members (I haven't read it, but just read the downloaded sample): mystery, dogs,
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/Rottweiler-Rescue-mystery-lovers-ebook/dp/B0037HOHZ2/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2&s=books&qid=1275770109&sr=8-1-spell
> 
> ...


I loved this book!


----------



## Madeline (Jun 5, 2010)

luvmy4brats said:


> Yes, I believe they are as enticing as Jamie and Claire. Like Jamie, Roarke loves Eve unconditionally and Roarke is wickdly sexy. Personally as much as I love the Outlander series, I like the In Death better.


Well, I'm not a huge fan of romances, but have read them before. My thing is mystery/suspense. But I gotta admit, I'm in chapter 8 of the first In Death book and hahah, she's right, Roarke...omg even his NAME is sexy!! Eve and he are going at it at the moment with tension, flirting, and not knowing what the other is capable of. Very good story, but I'm having to get used to the future setting.


----------



## Tracey (Mar 18, 2010)

Hi Madeline

Welcome to the boards. I love it here. Have only been here since March since I have had my Kindle, and it is an awesome place to be.

You will be overwhelmed by the amount of books you will find to read here and you will find yourself wanting to get more and more books. I find if I see a book I like that it is best if I put it in my "Wish List" that way I don't spend a million $ on getting books all the time (my husband would kill me and he knows what my book fetish is like).

I would second the In Death books, they are really good.

If you like Urban Fantasy with a mystery/detective storyline, I can recommend the Dead Witch Walking series by Kim Harrison. I have read the first 2 and fell in love with them. Really good books and I think she is onto about the 9th or 10th book.



> Very good story, but I'm having to get used to the future setting.


I found this with the In Death books (have only read the first one) but by the time you get to the end you are very used to the future setting.

Have fun!


----------



## Madeline (Jun 5, 2010)

Well, I finished book #1 in the In Death series. I've been home sick with bronchitis for 4 days now, so I've just been plowing through everything I start cause I don't feel like doing much else.  LOL...I just finished #1 and I've already purchased #2.  Thank you guys so much for telling me about this series...I love it!!!

You guys are right, its very good.  I think she did a fabulous job with the setting, and it is interesting to get her take on what the future will be like.  I found it really interesting that she mentions various wars and even terrorist attacks...she wrote this in 1995 as far as I can tell...way before 9/11.  She did a very good job predicting the future!!

I am quite excited that I have 29 more books to read with these characters and their setting.  There's nothing I dislike more than finishing a good book and then realizing you don't get to spend time with the characters anymore.  

I think I am going to get sidetracked by "The Passage" which comes out tomorrow, though.  I have been reallly looking forward to that one, especially after all the reviews that are just raving at how good it is!!


----------

